# 2008 Bmc CX02



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just thought I would post photos of my BMC CX02 since I haven't seen any on here. I built this bike up with the intention of using it as my main commuter to work and back and also training rides on the rough roads around where I live. I swapped out the original Easton EC70X fork for an all carbon EC90X. It has a 10 speed SRAM Force group with Red rear derailleur, and 10 sp road flat bar, double tap shifters, Avid Ultimate V-brakes and levers, Ritchey WCS carbon flat bar, stem and seat post, Fizik Aliante XM saddle, Specialized S-Works carbon bar ends, and finally DT Swiss 240s hubs, DT RR 1.2 rims, DT spokes and nipples and Specialized Pro Borough XC 45mm tires. I just gave it a bath today! It usually doesn't look this nice...


----------



## fee (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful bike. Makes me want a CX bike even more.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

wow. great commuter.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice ride, I own a cxo1 and love it.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice ride, I own a cxo1 and love it.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

fee said:


> Beautiful bike. Makes me want a CX bike even more.


Thanks! I don't know about beautiful, but it is a fine bike. I don't dare call it beautiful lest it get a superioity complex. It is leaning against the wall as I type this, waiting for it's nightly ride.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

JohnHenry said:


> wow. great commuter.


Yes, it is. I must admit though, my commute *to* work is quite small but it gives me the _obligation_ to ride home and that ride it considerably longer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

knobbietyre said:


> Nice ride, I own a cxo1 and love it.
> 
> Enjoy your ride.


Thanks! The CX01 was the frame I really wanted but there was a month wait so I went with the CX02. Unfortunately, the flat bar SRAM shifters that I wanted to use ended up taking almost 2 months from SRAM. I was told that my bike was the first one in the US to have been built up with them.

I had entertained the idea of switching to the CX01 frame at one point but stuck with what I was obligated with. I do think the CX01 would have given me a little more plushness with the carbon rear but in the end, I am satisfied with my CX02 and how I built it up. I am building up another BMC, a 2007 SLT01, so in the end, I will have the carbon BMC that I originally wanted, just not the carbon CX.


----------

